

Is cancer due mostly to “bad luck”? - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/is-cancer-due-mostly-to-bad-luck/

======
jcr
Two previous/related discussions from three days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8827949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8827949)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8826656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8826656)

